# Smoked salmon attempt #1 (all pics inside)



## pcmyers23 (Mar 23, 2015)

Decided to give smoked salmon a try after reading through a few threads. Followed Mr T's "Smoked Salmon From Go to Show" w/Q-View. If you're thinking about trying smoked salmon this is the guide you want to follow. Everything went smooth and it was really pretty easy to do. Oh and also it tasted amazing.

Doubled his brine recipe bc I had ~4 lbs of salmon to start with. I put it all in a 2.5 gallon baggie but Id recommend splitting it into two 1 gallon baggies like his post shows.













IMAG0021.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 23, 2015


















IMAG0022.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 23, 2015


















IMAG0023.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 23, 2015






So I brined them for ~24 hrs, rinsed off with water, patted dry and laid them out to form that pellicle. Took about 2 hours for me with no fan.













IMAG0029.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 23, 2015


















IMAG0030.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 23, 2015






And here are finished pics. Put the salmon on the smoker cold so it slowly climbed to 200* and took ~50 min to get to an IT of 140*. After that I closed the bottom vents of my WSM and let it finish there for 30 min, IT hit 149* and held. Smoked these with 2.2 oz of cherry wood bc I didnt have any alder. I'll use a little more wood next time, probably 3 oz.













IMAG0035.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 23, 2015


















IMAG0036.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 23, 2015


















IMAG0037.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 23, 2015


















IMAG0038.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 23, 2015






The salmon was fantastic. Things said around the table were "I like it more with every bite I take" and "I'd order that in a restaurant!" Really was pretty easy to do and it turned out great. Only thing Id change is adding a little extra wood and I also held back on the cayenne pepper (brine called for a full tblspn but i shorted it) bc I didnt want it to be super spicy. It'll be even better next time with a little kick.

Thanks for lookin and bonus pics of a friends pup that came over. Lab/dachsund.













IMAG0033.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 23, 2015


















IMAG0034.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 23, 2015


----------



## cmayna (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks fantastic.......especially the pup!


----------



## fire34 (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks really good. I plan to smoke some salmon this weekend myself hopefully I have the same results.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Mar 23, 2015)

fire34 said:


> Looks really good. I plan to smoke some salmon this weekend myself hopefully I have the same results.


Go for it, its really pretty easy if you follow that guide. Come back and post some results when youre done.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Mar 23, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Looks fantastic.......especially the pup!


Thanks! Sweet little puppy too.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 24, 2015)

Glad you and your guest found the simple and uncomplicated recipe for cured salmon enjoyable.  I must say, that after 25 years of making cured, smoked salmon, I have never had it hot, will have to give it a shot myself, just never even considered it.

You must be complimented on choosing to go light on the smoke for your first attempt.  What kind of cooker did you use and how many briquettes were used?

Let us know how you like it cold, on a cracker, with cream cheese.

Good job.

Tom


----------



## sota d (Mar 24, 2015)

Tasty looking salmon! Bet it was really good. Nice job, thanks for posting, David.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Mar 24, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Glad you and your guest found the simple and uncomplicated recipe for cured salmon enjoyable.  I must say, that after 25 years of making cured, smoked salmon, I have never had it hot, will have to give it a shot myself, just never even considered it.
> 
> You must be complimented on choosing to go light on the smoke for your first attempt.  What kind of cooker did you use and how many briquettes were used?
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom. I went light on the wood based on your advice and I see how these could easily be over-smoked. Just have to slowly increase til I get it to the perfect amount, we like it smokey down in Texas. Smoked these on my 22.5" WSM. Had charcoal in the bottom (just the leftover from my last smoke) then lit ~ 10 briquettes in a chimney starter and poured them in the middle. WSM's have great vent control so the amount of unlit you have doesnt really matter because you control the temp with the amount of air youre letting in and how many lit briquettes you add.

It was great served hot but I cant wait to try it cold later today. Will report back.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Mar 24, 2015)

The salmon is even better cold. Can taste a bit more smoke too. That brine is a keeper/winner.


----------



## fire34 (Mar 28, 2015)

IMG_20150328_153337_584.jpg



__ fire34
__ Mar 28, 2015






Preparing for tomorrows smoke.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Mar 28, 2015)

fire34 said:


> [GALLERY="media, 382886"][/GALLERY]
> 
> Preparing for tomorrows smoke.[/quote]
> Nice! Are you brining it?


----------



## fire34 (Mar 28, 2015)

IMG_20150328_153600_381.jpg



__ fire34
__ Mar 28, 2015






Salmon in the brine. Made this around 3pm hope to smoke it around 12 pm before the MSU basketball game is on. Should make a tasty ball game snack. Thanks by the way Mr. T for the brine recpie and pcmyers23 for the idea and post.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Mar 28, 2015)

fire34 said:


> IMG_20150328_153600_381.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep just follow his guide and it should all go smooth. If you have any questions Im happy to answer. Come back with some finished pics tomorrow.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 29, 2015)

P23, nice looking salmon !


----------



## fire34 (Mar 29, 2015)

IMG_20150328_153600_381.jpg



__ fire34
__ Mar 28, 2015






Salmon in the brine. Made this around 3pm hope to smoke it around 12 pm before the MSU basketball game is on. Should make a tasty ball game snack. Thanks by the way Mr. T for the brine recpie


----------



## pcmyers23 (Mar 29, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> P23, nice looking salmon !


Thanks CrazyMoon


----------



## pcmyers23 (Mar 29, 2015)

fire34 said:


> IMG_20150328_153600_381.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like everything is going good. Keep those pics comin.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 29, 2015)

Tom


----------



## fire34 (Mar 29, 2015)

IMG_20150329_120500_763.jpg



__ fire34
__ Mar 29, 2015






Before the smoker


----------



## fire34 (Mar 29, 2015)

IMG_20150329_134802_077.jpg



__ fire34
__ Mar 29, 2015






Smoked salmon was a hit!! It was really good and I will be using this again. I took some to my father and it almost didn't make the half mile trip. He loved it also and requested the next time  I make it to let him know he will buy some for me to smoke. His next words were Im really liking your new hobbie. Thanks again for the support. Happy smoking.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Mar 30, 2015)

fire34 said:


> IMG_20150329_134802_077.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like some good eatin. Glad it went well and people are enjoying your hobby. Whats planned for the next smoke?


----------



## fire34 (Mar 30, 2015)

Boston butt in two weeks for a family party. My wife's uncle from North Carolina will be giving me a hand. This will be my first butt I have done tenderloins before do it should go well just more smoking time.


----------

